# FOOD TRUCKS



## VeteranElectricmn (Jan 6, 2022)

Is a food truck under jurisdiction of the NEC?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Good trucks or Food trucks. I like Good food trucks.


----------



## VeteranElectricmn (Jan 6, 2022)

Damn phone... FOOD TRUCKS


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

No, only what you plug into(shore power).


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

VeteranElectricmn said:


> Damn phone... FOOD TRUCKS


But I like a good food truck. I found out late but last year at the local but semi-closed shopping mall they had sort of a food truck fair. Next summer I hope they have it again. I was at one in Texas several years back and it was interesting.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Unfortunately I would say the answer lies with your local AHJ. Being that you have a commercial kitchen on wheels I would lean towards the NEC is a factor. 
The last one I did used a 3r panel to keep grease out of the box and covers that allow plugins and kept the 3r rating. I piped the whole thing using compression fittings. Flew through the AHJ.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

A food truck is not covered by the NEC. Any electrical inspector that thinks that has left the reservation. It will be covered by a health department, but that will be for equipment not the wiring. 


90.2 Scope.




(A) Covered.



This _Code_ covers the installation and removal of electrical conductors, equipment, and raceways; signaling and communications conductors, equipment, and raceways; and optical fiber cables for the following: 

(1)
Public and private premises, including buildings, structures, mobile homes, recreational vehicles, and floating buildings
(2)
Yards, lots, parking lots, carnivals, and industrial substations
(3)
Installations of conductors and equipment that connect to the supply of electricity
(4)
Installations used by the electric utility, such as office buildings, warehouses, garages, machine shops, and recreational buildings, that are not an integral part of a generating plant, substation, or control center
(5)
Installations supplying shore power to ships and watercraft in marinas and boatyards, including monitoring of leakage current
(6)
Installations used to export electric power from vehicles to premises wiring or for bidirectional current flow


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

And there we go....food, again 🤔🙄


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Home grown T bone steaks for dinner, backed potato, cottage cheese, and a salad. I was so hungry, I forgot to snap a picture!


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

backstay said:


> Home grown T bone steaks for dinner, backed potato, cottage cheese, and a salad. I was so hungry, I forgot to snap a picture!


Cottage cheese? With the potato? I prefer sour cream with chives. It is still to cold out for the BBQ.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I wired an ice cream trailer and somebody inspected it. It wasn’t an electrical inspector. Maybe it was somebody from the health board; I wasn’t there. Anyway, it passed. There might be something in the Canadian Electrical Code but I wasn’t going down that rabbit hole.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

kb1jb1 said:


> Cottage cheese? With the potato? I prefer sour cream with chives. It is still to cold out for the BBQ.


Why would I put cottage cheese on my potato? I like butter on mine.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

backstay said:


> Why would I put cottage cheese on my potato? I like butter on mine.


I did not read the coma between potato and cottage. I should clean my glasses more often.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

I miss my favorite food truck that closed. Best BEC with chili SPK and black coffee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

This is becoming an increasingly trodden grey area... just like power for boats, RVs, and shipping containers. The movie-set/entertainment industry has their own rules too.

I suspect between the health dept checks, business licensing, and insurance; at least one of them is going to weigh in on what standards they want obliged.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Has anyone seen some of the electrical installations in bodegas, strip stores, convince stores, gas stations and the like in poorer areas? Particularly where there is a major population of international migrants. Very few electrical codes if any are followed. I was at one last year that was renovated and looked fairly well done until I had to check out an outlet that was not working. The reno person did not use any boxes or cable for the switches and receptacles. Just a black and white #12 THHN and screwed the devices to the plywood. This was like this for several years until I got there. The point is I highly doubt anybody is looking at a food truck compliance to an electric code. Do the best you can and use your knowledge and common sense. As others said check with the health department.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

u2slow said:


> This is becoming an increasingly trodden* grey area*... just like power for boats, *RVs*, and shipping containers. The movie-set/entertainment industry has their own rules too.
> 
> I suspect between the health dept checks, business licensing, and insurance; at least one of them is going to weigh in on what standards they want obliged.


551.1 Scope.



This article covers the electrical conductors and equipment other than low-voltage and automotive vehicle circuits or extensions thereof, installed within or on recreational vehicles


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks @backstay.... What I'm getting at is an outside authority can decide to adopt an existing rule book if it suits them. Food trucks went crazy here for a bit... then after a while many folded up again as regulations got tight.


----------

